#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Nederland misbruikt weer het openbare orde aspect en verkracht wederom de rechtstaat

## Revisor

Enkele tientallen demonstranten hebben zich verzameld bij NH Koningshoef in Veldhoven waar een bijeenkomst plaatsvindt van de jongerenbeweging van het huidige Eritrese regime.  ANP

*Veldhoven verbiedt bijeenkomst Eritreers wegens incidenten**

Burgemeester Mikkers van Veldhoven heeft de bijeenkomst van de jongerenbeweging van het Eritrese regime verboden. De reden zijn 'twee incidenten' waarbij tegenstanders van de bijeenkomst betrokken waren. De veiligheid en de openbare orde kunnen volgens de burgemeester, OM en politie niet worden gegarandeerd.

*Door: Redactie 13 april 2017, 20:34 - Bron: ANP

Donderdag kwamen tientallen demonstranten bijeen om te protesteren tegen de bijeenkomst, waar een vertrouweling van president Isaias Afewerki zou spreken.

De demonstranten hadden zich verzameld bij conferentiecentrum Koningshof, waar de bijeenkomst vanaf donderdag tot en met zondag zou plaatsvinden. Tientallen betogers wierpen zich voor een auto waarin een Eritrese diplomaat zou zitten. De politie moest ingrijpen nadat er 'onenigheid' zou zijn ontstaan tussen de betogers. Het is onduidelijk of er mensen zijn opgepakt.

Initatiefnemer van de demonstrantie was Kubrom Dafla Hosabay, voormalig staatssecretaris in Eritrea, die in 2010 naar Nederland vluchtte omdat hij zich niet meer veilig voelde.

*Onrust

*Eerder deze week liet het kabinet al weten bezorgd te zijn over de komst van de rechterhand van de Eritrese president, Yermane Gebreab, omdat zijn bezoek zou leiden tot onrust in de Nederlands-Eritrese gemeenschap. 
Partijen als VVD, D66 en GroenLinks zagen het Eritrese bezoek liefst afgelast worden.

*...............................................

Waarom is de bijeenkomst zou omstreden?*

*Wie is Yermane Gebreab, de rechterhand van de president?
*Deze man, die zou spreken bij de bijeenkomst, voedt het Eritrese nationalisme onder jongeren in het buitenland

*Kabinet bezorgd over komst Eritrese gezant naar Nederland*
De gezant wordt echter niet tegengehouden bij de grens, noch wordt hem het woord ontnomen, zoals vorige maand wel gebeurde bij twee Turkse ministers die in Nederland wilden campagne voeren. Partijen als VVD, D66 en GroenLinks zien het Eritrese bezoek liefst ook afgelast worden. 




http://www.volkskrant.nl/binnenland/...nten~a4486762/

----------


## Oiseau

Voorspelbaar en ergens echt kinderachtig.
"De vrijheid van meningsuiting hoog in het vaandel hebben" is een groot leugen.De gedachtepolitie is een feit.
Wie gaat deze waanzin stoppen?

----------


## Oiseau

Nederland erkent maar 1 zwarte piet en die is heilig verklaard , de rest zijn gewoon echte slaven anno 2017 die indien ze bij elkaar komen een gevaar vormen voor het openbare orde..hmm

De moderne onderdrukking omdat de minderheden geen stem hebben.

----------


## SportFreak

Racisten staat gewoon..niks vrijheid hier

----------


## Umarvlie

> Racisten staat gewoon..niks vrijheid hier


Een rechtstaat is er niet om absolute vrijheid te garanderen, dat zou alleen maar tot chaos leiden. Openbare orde is ook een belangrijk punt - vrijheid van anderen om zonder dat er relletjes - nogwel ontstaan in andere delen van de wereld - hier tot problemen zouden gaan leiden.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Een rechtstaat is er niet om absolute vrijheid te garanderen, dat zou alleen maar tot chaos leiden. Openbare orde is ook een belangrijk punt - vrijheid van anderen om zonder dat er relletjes - nogwel ontstaan in andere delen van de wereld - hier tot problemen zouden gaan leiden.


 :jammer:  Vent, ben jij nou toch belazerd..
Nuances, afwegingen, daar houden we hier niet van hoor..

----------


## Revisor

De betrokken Nederlandse politici en bestuurders lieten voorafgaand aan de bijeenkomst doorschemeren dat ze niets konden doen en eigenlijk smeekten om de verstoring van de openbare orde door de tegenstanders zodat ze de bijeenkomst konden verbieden.

Zo gebeurt zo gedaan.

Zo worden mensen die rustig een bijeenkomst willen houden gestraft en diegenen die relletjes veroorzaken beloond.

Nederland is duidelijk een gluiperig landje geworden, of misschien doorzie ik nu beter de gluiperige ondemocratische streken van Nederland.

Zo worden grondrechten een speelbal van de bestuurders en politici.

----------


## Eke

Nou, n reaktie-tje nog.

Revisor, Lambik-van-de-strip had het zwaard der gerechtigheid van Vrouwe Justitia gepikt en was vergeten haar WEEGSCHAAL mee te nemen, dus...hij kon nog geen recht spreken.

Zaken zijn ingewikkelder dan ze lijken....

Het gaat erom dat mensen _in principe_ in vrijheid hier kunnen leven. 



Nogmaals....Meningsuiting is niet hetzelfde als alles maar kunnen doen/zeggen. Dat moet jij weten, toch ???
Sommige zaken moeten gewikt en gewogen worden. Door de rechterlijke Macht.

----------


## Revisor

> Nou, n reaktie-tje nog.
> 
> Revisor, Lambik-van-de-strip had het zwaard der gerechtigheid van Vrouwe Justitia gepikt en was vergeten haar WEEGSCHAAL mee te nemen, dus...hij kon nog geen recht spreken.
> 
> Zaken zijn ingewikkelder dan ze lijken....
> 
> Het gaat erom dat mensen _in principe_ in vrijheid hier kunnen leven. 
> 
> 
> ...




Het is simpel Eke:

Rechterhand van Eritrese leider komt naar Nederland. Nederland wil niet dat hij daar spreekt. Juridisch kunnen ze hem niet tegenhouden en kunnen ze hem niet weerhouden om te spreken.

In de media gaan ze huilen dat ze niets konden doen om hem het spreken te belemmeren. Met dat gehuil nodigen ze op gluiperige wijze tegenstanders van dat congres uit om relletjes te schoppen.

Als er relletjes komen dan kan Nederland zeggen dat de openbare orde in het geding komt. Dat biedt de burgermeester de mogelijkheid om de bijeenkomst en/of demonstratie te verbieden.

Waar kiest de burgemeester voor? Die kiest er voor om de bijeenkomst te verbieden. Hij kiest er niet voor om de rellende demonstratie te verbieden.

Zo worden mensen die het recht schenden beloont en diegenen die zich aan de Nederlandse wet houden in hun grond- en mensenrechten beperkt.

Als je zegt dat je voor mensenrechten en grondrechten bent dan bescherm je die en ga je je die niet inperken omdat je het niet eens bent met die ander.

In Rotterdam heeft de Aboutaleb tegelijkertijd precies het tegenovergestelde gedaan. Hij verbood een demonstratie van Christenen die tegen een Palestijnse beenkomst zijn.

Burgemeesters maken, al dan niet via de regering in den haag aangestuurt, misbruik van hun bevoegdheid om belangrijke grond- en mensenrechten in te perken.

----------


## Revisor

Bij voetbalwedstrijden is het elke keer raak dat de openbare orde in het gedrang komt. Wat doen de bestuurders en/of politici? Die zorgen ervoor dat de openbare orde gehandhaafd wordt zonder dat ze de voetbalwedstrijden verbieden.

----------


## Revisor

Bij de intocht van Sinterklaas en Zwarte Piet worden de vreedzame tegenstanders van Zwarte Piet hardhandig verwijderd. Geen bestuurder die erover denkt om de intocht te verbieden.

----------


## Eke

> Het is simpel Eke:
> 
> Rechterhand van Eritrese leider komt naar Nederland. Nederland wil niet dat hij daar spreekt. Juridisch kunnen ze hem niet tegenhouden en kunnen ze hem niet weerhouden om te spreken.
> 
> .


Toch even proberen om de weegschaal te gebruiken, Revisor.
Gaat het hier om emigranten of vluchtelingen ?

En als het over vluchtelingen gaat, gaat het dan over mensen met heisa met het bewind of over mensen die te maken hebben met een te lege geldbuidel ?

----------


## RoyalFlush

ANALYSE

*De opmars van de antidemocratie in Europa* 

Wat voor altijd voorbij leek: de uitholling van de democratie, de aanval op universele rechten en de opmars van (bloed-en bodem)-nationalisme is vandaag meer dan ooit terug. Het antwoord op de neoliberale globalisering wordt niet gevonden in een democratische en politieke globalisering, maar in een antidemocratisch nationalisme.

Ico Maly

Nieuw rechts en de opmars van de antidemocratie

Sinds de jaren 70 van de vorige eeuw heeft Nieuw Rechts zichzelf ideologisch vorm gegeven. In de dialoog en politieke praktijk van Nieuw Rechtse ideologen en politici zoals Roger Scruton, Alain de Benoist, Enoch Powell, Friedrich Hayek en Samuel Huntington smolt neoliberalisme samen met het neo-conservatisme (Levitas, 1986). De staat moest, net zoals de pater familias autoritair zijn en de orde van de naties, de tradities en het sociaal weefsel bewaken. Een homogeen volk bewust van haar identiteit als fundament van een staat met sterke grenzen zou de natie weer tot grootsheid kunnen stuwen. Het biologisch racisme werd verhuld in een cultureel racisme.

Onderliggend aan de opgang van Nieuw Rechts ligt een strijd om culturele hegemonie of wat Alain de Benoist benoemde als het 'gramscisme de droite'. Nieuw Rechts zet volop in op een discursieve strijd om betekenis (Seidel, 1986: 107; Maly, 2012 & 2016). Het succes van die discursieve strijd is zichtbaar in alle hoeken van de wereld. Trump, Wilders, Le Pen, Farage en het Vlaams Blok zijn lang niet meer de belangrijkste dragers van die aanval op de democratie.

In Nederland reproduceert Rutte de VB-slogan aanpassen of opkrassen in zijn doe normaal of rot op. Zijn overwinning was dan ook geen overwinning op extreemrechts, maar een overwinning van de mainstreaming van de Nieuw Rechtse boodschap. In Frankrijk zien we dat dochter Le Pen die schijnbare 'de-radicalisering' zelf voor haar rekening neemt door een mildere toon aan te slaan. Ze vervangt het expliciete antisemitisme en het biologische racisme van vader Le Pen door een cultureel racisme. In Groot-Brittanni trekken de conservatieven aan de kar om de Brexit te realiseren en beantwoorden zo aan de xenofobe onderstroom die Farage en de BNP jaren hebben gevoed.

De Nieuw Rechtse partijen hebben een enorme impact gehad op mainstream rechts en zelfs links. Die impact is zo groot dat het duiden van het essentile onderscheid tussen extreemrechts, Nieuw Rechts en de mainstream rechtse partijen steeds moeilijker wordt. Het wordt steeds meer een zaak van verpakking, niet van inhoud. Die verpakking is er op gericht om gematigd genoeg te zijn voor klassiek rechts en aantrekkelijk genoeg voor de extreemrechtse marges inclusief het klassieke en nieuwe fascisme.

In Belgi is zo'n Nieuw Rechtse antiverlichtingspartij (Maly, 2012) de grootste partij van het land en de regering. N-VA wordt door het establishment steevast gezien als 'gematigd rechts' of conservatief rechts. Haar palmares spreekt nochtans boekdelen over haar politiek-ideologische agenda. Die is onmiskenbaar radicaal nationalistisch en antidemocratisch. Zo is de conventie van Geneve voor haar een probleem dat moet worden herzien. De partij wil ook dat de Belgische nationaliteit niet meer automatisch wordt toegekend als n ouder de Belgische nationaliteit niet heeft. Deze hier geboren of getogen kinderen worden in principe 'vreemdelingen' en zouden na hun 18de verjaardag moeten slagen voor een inburgeringsexamen.

De gehele Belgische regering heeft op voorzet van de N-VA ook een aanpassing van de vreemdelingenwet goedgekeurd, die het toelaat dat buitenlanders die een gevaar vormen voor de samenleving ook al zijn ze nergens voor veroordeeld, alsnog het land kunnen worden uitgezet. Zelfs als ze in Belgi geboren zijn.

Democratie en mensenrechten zijn niet ons erfgoed, want dat zou impliceren dat ze gerealiseerd zijn

De dominante logica bij hun regeren is het idee van het 'primaat van de politiek' (Maly, 2012). Het antidemocratische idee dat zij, omdat ze de verkiezingen hebben gewonnen, nu het recht hebben om 'hun beleid' te voeren zonder tegenspraak. Elk verzet, elke kritiek, hoe marginaal ook, moet er aan geloven. En al helemaal als die kritiek vertrekt vanuit het principe van gelijkheid. De strategie is ondertussen duidelijk: men voert gedurende lange tijd een discursieve aanval uit op een partij, instelling of medium. En focust vervolgens op 1 individu dat dan symbool staat voor het geheel. De voorbeelden zijn ondertussen talrijk.

Zo dwong de partij de krant De Standaard om haar columnist Dyab Abou Jahjah te ontslaan. Dat gebeurde na een ongezien lange discursieve aanval waarin de krant werd geframed als 'onprofessioneel'. Bart De Wever, voorzitter van de N-VA, boycotte zelfs de krant. Voordien werd Youssef Kobo al aan de deur gezet bij zijn partij de CD&V (de Vlaamse Christendemocraten) vanwege zijn kritiek op Isral en de N-VA. Kobo werd in het N-VA-discours neergezet als een index van het feit dat CD&V aast op 'de allochtone stem'. Twee weken terug werd de diversiteitsambtenaar Alona Lyubayeva door minister Homans (N-VA) ontslagen wegens te kritisch. Unia, het voormalig Centrum voor Gelijkheid van Kansen en Racismebestrijding, was al jaren een doorn in het oog van de partij (Maly, 2012). De jarenlange politieke strijd tegen Unia creerde een permanente druk; in de feiten was er geen onafhankelijke werking meer mogelijk. Symbolisch hiervoor, was het ontslag van haar medewerkster Rachida Lamrabet. Zij kwam, net zoals haar werkgever, in het oog te staan van een N-VA-storm. Unia boog uiteindelijk voor het discursief geweld.

Dit zijn geen alleenstaande gevallen: de coherentie van de gekozen doelwitten wijst op de antiverlichtingsideologie van die partij en haar gramscisme de droite. De kritische allochtoon en allerhande antiracistische instellingen en tendensen die pleiten voor gelijkheid worden bestempeld als bedreigingen voor de natie. De doelwitten passen in een breder beleid dat werd uitgerold. Dat beleid is erop gericht het onafhankelijk en kritisch middenveld - n van de fundamenten van een gezonde democratie - te ondermijnen. Zo werd de integratie - en inburgeringsector een beleidsuitvoerend orgaan in plaats van een grassroots initiatief. Men weigert ook de Europese aanbeveling om de Raad van Bestuur van Unia te depolitiseren en er dus daadwerkelijk een onafhankelijk mensenrechtencentrum van te maken. Bij het aantreden van de regering werd ook de kritische cultuursector geviseerd. Het resultaat is de vestiging van een antidemocratie

De Europese antidemocratie

Het Europese project doet het helaas niet veel beter. Niet alleen is het nog altijd een kreupel democratisch en sociaal project, de uitbouw van Europa gebeurt volgens dezelfde neoliberaal-nationalistische premissen die de Europese naties in de ban houden. Het Europese toekomstproject bestaat uit een minimumprogramma: het uitbouwen van sterke grenzen en het tegenhouden van zoveel mogelijk migratie zodat we een 'competitieve' neoliberale Europese economie kunnen bouwen. Als de Europese leiders spreken over een sterk Europa, dan spreken ze over stevige grenzen en het inzetten op een stevige defensie, niet over een stevige Europese welvaartstaat en niet over een stevige Europese democratie.

Waarom slaat Europa zich niet op de borst als het gaat om het democratische project? Waarom horen we niets over de uitbouw van een Europese welvaartsstaat? Waarom horen we de mensenrechten enkel vermelden als we er niet-Europese landen mee om de oren kunnen slaan, maar gebruiken we ze nooit om het eigen project mee te beoordelen. En waarom gebruiken prominente EU-leiders een eufemisme zoals "illiberale democratin" wanneer ze over het flagrant antidemocratische regime van Vikotor Orban in Hongarije spreken. Waar zit het humanisme? Het Europees project heeft voor haar oorspronkelijke bewoners misschien wel welvaart en vrede gebracht, het is evengoed een feit dat de grenzen van Europa gebouwd zijn op massagraven. En onze buitenlandse interventies hebben nog maar weinig vrede gebracht.

Het nieuwe normaal is de antidemocratie

Volgens de maatstaven van de radicale en dus democratische verlichtingsdenkers (ja er zijn er andere zie o.a. Israel, 2010 voor meer info) kunnen we niet anders dan besluiten dat de idee van de universele mensenrechten nog steeds een illusie is. Meer nog, het is een politiek project dat vandaag meer dan ooit onder druk staat. Het zo geroemde humanisme is nagenoeg onzichtbaar. Als we democratie en mensenrechten populair willen maken, dan moeten we ze realiseren. We kunnen ze niet gebruiken om oorlog mee te legitimeren. We kunnen ze ook niet gebruiken om de democratie af te bouwen of om mensen buiten te sluiten. We kunnen ze ook niet inroepen om mensen te discrimineren, evenmin om ze elders in de wereld te bombarderen.

Europa is vandaag geen democratisch project, maar een neoliberaal-nationalistisch project. Als Theo Francken, Belgisch staatssecretaris voor migratie, juicht als het Europees hof stelt dat hij geen humanitaire visa moet toekennen aan een gezin uit Allepo, dan doet hij dat met de steun van de Europese commissie. Het is ook het Europees hof dat stelt dat werkgevers vrouwen met een hoofddoek kunnen ontslaan omdat ze een hoofddoek dragen. Dergelijke beslissingen ondergraven de geloofwaardigheid van het Europese discours over democratie en mensenrechten volledig.

Democratie en mensenrechten zijn geen erfgoed

Democratie en mensenrechten zijn niet ons erfgoed, want dat zou impliceren dat ze gerealiseerd zijn. De bittere waarheid is dat ze slechts zeer partieel gerealiseerd zijn. Ze zijn bovendien nooit definitief. Ze staan altijd onder druk en die druk is sinds enkele decennia steeds groter aan het worden. Radicale verlichtingsdenkers zagen de nationale democratie als een tussenstap in de realisatie van echte universele mensenrechten omdat we mens zijn, niet omdat we een nationale burger zijn. Democratie was een globaal project. Die universele dromen zijn vandaag ver weg. Wij zijn de generaties die de verkwanseling van de democratie live meemaken. Het nieuwe normaal is de nationale antidemocratie. Gehuld in de retoriek van de verlichting realiseert ze in sneltempo haar tegendeel: de antiverlichting. En de enige die daar verder garen mee spinnen zijn net die antidemocraten.

Dit stuk verscheen eerder in Diggit Magazine
http://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artikel/2017/04/13/de-opmars-van-de-antidemocratie-in-europa

----------


## Revisor

> De betrokken Nederlandse politici en bestuurders lieten voorafgaand aan de bijeenkomst doorschemeren dat ze niets konden doen en eigenlijk smeekten om de verstoring van de openbare orde door de tegenstanders zodat ze de bijeenkomst konden verbieden.
> 
> Zo gebeurt zo gedaan.
> 
> Zo worden mensen die rustig een bijeenkomst willen houden gestraft en diegenen die relletjes veroorzaken beloond.
> 
> Nederland is duidelijk een gluiperig landje geworden, of misschien doorzie ik nu beter de gluiperige ondemocratische streken van Nederland.
> 
> Zo worden grondrechten een speelbal van de bestuurders en politici.






> Het is simpel Eke:
> 
> Rechterhand van Eritrese leider komt naar Nederland. Nederland wil niet dat hij daar spreekt. Juridisch kunnen ze hem niet tegenhouden en kunnen ze hem niet weerhouden om te spreken.
> 
> In de media gaan ze huilen dat ze niets konden doen om hem het spreken te belemmeren. Met dat gehuil nodigen ze op gluiperige wijze tegenstanders van dat congres uit om relletjes te schoppen.
> 
> Als er relletjes komen dan kan Nederland zeggen dat de openbare orde in het geding komt. Dat biedt de burgermeester de mogelijkheid om de bijeenkomst en/of demonstratie te verbieden.
> 
> Waar kiest de burgemeester voor? Die kiest er voor om de bijeenkomst te verbieden. Hij kiest er niet voor om de rellende demonstratie te verbieden.
> ...




Demonstreren in Nederland staat onder druk, stelt Amesty International vast in een nieuw rapport.  ANP

*Amnesty: recht op demonstreren staat onder druk

Het recht om te demonstreren staat in Nederland meer en meer onder druk. Tot die conclusie komt Amnesty International in een nieuw rapport. Nu kunnen niet aangemelde demonstraties worden bestraft, maar dat is in strijd met de mensenrechten. Amnesty pleit voor een verandering van de wet.
*
Binnenlandredactie 14-11-22, 00:01 

De afgelopen jaren is het aantal demonstraties flink toegenomen. Maar hoewel de meeste protesten vreedzaam verlopen, worden ze toch vaak ingeperkt door gemeentes. Ze worden te vaak gezien als een veiligheidsrisico in plaats van een mensenrecht, concludeert Amnesty. ,,Juist nu in een tijd van toenemende maatschappelijke spanningen is het van groot belang ervoor te zorgen dat iedereen die vreedzaam wil demonstreren ruim baan krijgt, ongeacht de inhoud van het protest”, stellen de opstellers van het rapport.

*Gebrek

*Volgens Amnesty is er bij gemeentes onvoldoende kennis over wat er nu wel en niet onder demonstratierecht valt. Gemeenten beperken demonstranten in hun recht om te demonstreren. Ze zien demonstraties te vaak in de eerste plaats als een potentieel risico voor de *openbare orde*. Dit is in strijd met de mensenrechten. Lokale overheden zouden demonstraties juist moeten faciliteren en ze beschermen tegen bedreiging en geweld door anderen. Dat geldt ook voor demonstraties die aanstoot of enige overlast geven.

Volgens Amnesty zijn demonstraties juist een mogelijkheid om misstanden aan de kaak te stellen en hebben ze ook veel draagvlak. Een meerderheid van de Nederlanders (54%) vindt dat ze nodig zijn voor verandering, blijkt uit een opiniepeiling die in opdracht van Amnesty is uitgevoerd. Bovendien vindt zeven op de tien mensen dat iedereen vrij moet zijn om ergens te demonstreren. Vier jaar geleden was dat nog maar 58%.

Amnesty wil dat de wet openbare manifestaties wordt aangepast. Nu kunnen niet aangemelde demonstraties worden bestraft, maar dat is in strijd met de mensenrechten. Ook wordt er nu teveel gedacht aan de gevolgen voor het verkeer.


https://www.ad.nl/binnenland/amnesty...druk~abc038ce/


Wat is Amnesty aardig voor Nederland! Amnesty weet dondersgoed dat de Nederlandse overheid het openbare orde aspect misbruikt om de hun niet welgevallige bijeenkomsten en demonstraties te verbieden. Ik denk dat Amnesty zich doelbewust in milde bewoordingen uitdrukt om Nederland niet voor het hoofd te stoten c.q. op diplomatieke wijze Nederland proberen te bewegen de grond- en mensenrechten te respecteren.

----------


## Revisor

*Amnesty: demonstratierecht in Nederland niet voldoende gewaarborgd*

Mensenrechten Lokale autoriteiten behandelen vreedzame demonstranten vaak ten onrechte als lastposten of veiligheidsrisicos, schrijft mensenrechtenorganisatie Amnesty International in een nieuw rapport.

*Jorit Verkerk* 14 november 2022 om 9:22 

Een demonstratie op de Dam voor het abortusrecht in de Verenigde Staten. Foto Koen van Weel/ANP

Het demonstratierecht wordt in Nederland niet voldoende gewaarborgd. Dat schrijft Amnesty International in een maandag gepubliceerd rapport. Burgemeesters nemen uit angst voor overlast en ongeregeldheden onnodige en onrechtmatige maatregelen om demonstraties de kop in te drukken. Vreedzame demonstranten worden ten onrechte behandeld als lastposten of veiligheidsrisicos, schrijft Amnesty. De mensenrechtenorganisatie verzoekt gemeenten om het demonstratierecht beter te beschermen.


Volgens Amnesty wordt demonstreren  de zuurstof voor de democratie  te makkelijk ondergeschikt gemaakt aan angst voor openbare ordeverstoring. Die lat moet veel hoger liggen; een protestmars met veel lawaai is immers al een verstoring van de openbare orde. Als voorbeeld gebruikt Amnesty dat de gemeente Haarlem begin dit jaar een protestmars tegen de wooncrisis verplaatste van de binnenstad naar een park. De vrees van de autoriteiten voor ongeregeldheden was hierin leidend.

Andere voorbeelden van bestuurders die het demonstratierecht in te nauwe kaders willen proppen: de anti-monarchistische actiegroep Republiek wilde dit jaar tijdens Koningsdag protesteren langs de koninklijke route, maar werd aanvankelijk naar een plek ver uit het zicht van de stoet verwezen. En de Rotterdamse burgemeester Aboutaleb verbood in 2019 een stille protestmars van de Rif Werkgroep Rotterdam. Die mocht vanwege veiligheidsoverwegingen uitsluitend s middags plaatsvinden en niet s avonds. 

*Risicomijdend gedrag*

Pas als de nationale of openbare veiligheid wordt bedreigd, of de gezondheid of de vrijheden van anderen in het geding zijn, is het gerechtvaardigd het demonstratierecht in te perken, schrijft Amnesty. Anti-abortusdemonstranten die fysiek proberen vrouwen toegang tot de abortuskliniek te verhinderen verdienen geen bescherming door het demonstratierecht. Hetzelfde geldt volgens Amnesty voor het ongecontroleerd opwerpen van barrires van hooibalen of asbest op snelwegen waarop autos rijden.

Zorgen over het demonstratierecht zijn niet nieuw; ze klinken al jarenlang uit verschillende monden. In 2019 schreef de Nationale Ombudsman in een kritische evaluatie ook al dat burgemeesters neigen naar risicomijdend gedrag. In plaats van zich tot het uiterste in te spannen om demonstraties te faciliteren en te beschermen, beschouwen overheden het demonstratierecht niet zelden als onderdeel van een belangenafweging: het recht op demonstreren versus het belang van de openbare orde en veiligheid, aldus het rapport.

Een deel van de oorzaak van het probleem ligt in de Wet openbare manifestaties (Wom), stelt Amnesty. Een aantal bepalingen daarin zou teveel ruimte voor inperkingen bieden. De mensenrechtenorganisatie doelt op het ontbieden van demonstraties vanuit verkeersbelang. Het voorkomen van files is niet belangrijker dan het demonstratierecht, schrijft Amnesty. Ook het bestraffen van niet-aangemelde protesten, mogelijk gemaakt door de Wom, is volgens de organisatie in strijd met mensenrechten.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/11/14...borgd-a4148165

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Iemand schreef : "Universele mensenrechten zijn een westerse uitvinding.". Dat klinkt niet als : "Ik onderschrijf de universele mensenrechten". 



.

----------


## Revisor

*Commentaarv Raoul du Pr*

*De vernederende eigenrichting in Staphorst kan niet onbestraft blijven*

 
Een demonstratie verbieden met een beroep op de openbare orde is vooral onbevredigend als die orde slechts wordt bedreigd door tegenstanders van de demonstratie. 

21 november 2022

De gang van zaken in Staphorst zaterdag kan moeiteloos symbool staan voor tien jaar Zwarte Piet-debat: de figuur Zwarte Piet was voor veruit de meeste Nederlanders hooguit onbedoeld kwetsend, maar in de reacties op de vriendelijke verzoeken om een beetje te dimmen met de schmink, ging hier en daar een beerput van onverholen racisme en onverdraagzaamheid open. Dat het debat in het grootste deel van het land inmiddels is beslecht, geeft niettemin enige hoop dat redelijkheid uiteindelijk wint. 

In Staphorst woedde zaterdag dan ook een achterhoedegevecht, maar daarom was het niet minder ontluisterend. Ook na tien jaar zijn lokale overheden hier en daar kennelijk nog niet voorbereid op de ongecontroleerde emoties die demonstraties tegen Zwarte Piet kunnen oproepen. Hoezo mochten gewone inwoners van Staphorst zomaar de toegangswegen naar het dorp blokkeren en alle passanten aanhouden om ze te controleren op hun bedoelingen? 
Hoezo werd het toegestaan dat autos met actievoerders van Kick Out Zwarte Piet en met waarnemers van Amnesty International vervolgens geruime tijd ongehinderd konden worden belaagd? 

En hoezo eindigde de dag niet met tientallen arrestanten op het politiebureau, maar wel met een demonstratieverbod voor de mensen die gewoon gebruik wilden maken van hun recht om hun mening te ventileren?

Het gejuich van de mensen bij de wegblokkades op het moment dat het nieuws van het verbod doorkwam, moet voor burgemeester Jan ten Kate toch als een vernedering hebben gevoeld: dit is precies wat ze wilden, hier werd intimidatie en eigenrichting beloond. Dat deed wel erg denken aan de situatie bij Dokkum, vijf jaar geleden, toen actievoerders op de A7 verhinderden dat Kick Out Zwarte Piet een toegestane demonstratie bij de nationale sinterklaasintocht kon houden. Toen was het nog een overval, in Staphorst hadden politie en justitie het kunnen zien aankomen.

Het recht om te demonstreren is een belangrijk grondrecht dat in Nederland de laatste jaren te vaak met voeten wordt getreden, vooral door burgemeesters die al te makkelijk een beroep doen op bedreiging van de openbare orde om manifestaties dan maar te verbieden. Dat is vooral onbevredigend als die openbare orde slechts wordt bedreigd door tegenstanders van de demonstratie, zoals zaterdag in Staphorst. 

Enige verbetering is zichtbaar in de reacties vanuit het kabinet. Waar premier Rutte in 2017 nog partij koos tegen de belaagde actievoerders van Kick Out Zwarte Piet (Wat ik niet wil is dat kinderen worden geconfronteerd met boze demonstranten) schaart minister Yesilgz van Justitie zich nu zonder mitsen en maren achter hen: Hier is geen excuus voor.

Zo is het, al krijgen die woorden pas betekenis als politie en justitie dat nu ook laten zien door het alsnog aanhouden en vervolgen van de mensen die zaterdag ver over de schreef gingen. Met alle beelden die in omloop zijn, moet dat te doen zijn.


_In het Volkskrant Commentaar wordt het standpunt van de krant verwoord. Het komt tot stand na een discussie tussen de commentatoren en de hoofdredactie.

_https://www.volkskrant.nl/columns-op...jven~bd2304db/

----------


## Revisor

*Demonstratierecht inperken is fnuikend voor democratie*

Activisme Politici en politie proberen burgers te ontmoedigen om te demonstreren, aldus Hannah Prins en Sieger Sloot. Onwelgevallige tegengeluiden worden zo monddood gemaakt.

Agenten voeren een klimaatactivist af op de A12 bij Den Haag. Foto Nico Garstman / ANP

Op 26 november blokkeerden honderden klimaatactivisten van Extinction Rebellion het verkeer op de A12 met de eis dat het kabinet moet stoppen met zijn jaarlijkse 17,5 miljard euro subsidie aan de fossiele industrie.

De dag erna kopte het _AD_: _Politiebond bezorgd om ‘hete winter’ met veel klimaatacties_. Nog los van het feit dat we nog veel hetere winters tegemoet gaan als onze overheid niet snel met toereikend klimaatbeleid komt, baart deze uitspraak van de Politiebond tot zorgen. Ook de mededeling van de Politiebond dat ze met de minister van Justitie in gesprek wil over de manier van reageren op protesten, valt te lezen als een verkapte aanbeveling om het demonstratierecht in te perken.

In de Tweede Kamer wordt al langer geprobeerd – onder aanvoering van de VVD – om het demonstratierecht fors te beperken. Vorige week nog werd een motie aangenomen met als specifiek doel om elke demonstratie die niet van tevoren is aangemeld te kunnen verbieden. En ook door de rechtsprekende macht werd een signaal afgegeven dat klimaatactivisme streng bestraft moet worden: de politierechter in Den Haag besliste onlangs dat geweldloze demonstranten van Just Stop Oil twee maanden de gevangenis in moeten. De rechtbank legde een ongekend hoge straf op, omdat ze „het van belang vond om een waarschuwing af te geven aan iedereen die op deze manier uiting wilde geven van zorg over de klimaatcrisis”. Dat daarmee munitie werd gegeven aan de wetgever om klimaatactivisten onredelijk hard aan te pakken, maakte deze rechter niet uit.

Voor alle helderheid: het demonstratierecht is een van onze grondrechten. Burgers hebben het recht om te demonstreren, op een relevante tijd en plaats. Dus ook (snel)wegblokkades kunnen onder het demonstratierecht vallen – hoe irritant ze ook zijn – en behoren dan niet na 22 minuten al te worden beindigd door de politie, zoals op 26 november. Volgens de Europese regelgeving dient ons demonstratierecht zeer ruim opgevat te worden.
*
‘Chilling effect’*

In het Verenigd Koninkrijk is goed te zien hoe beperkingen van dit demonstratierecht uitpakken. De afgelopen maanden hebben de Conservatieven bewerkstelligd dat het vanzelfsprekende recht om te demonstreren extreem kan worden ingeperkt door de draconische Public Order Bill. De gevolgen hiervan zijn groot: de Britse politie mag burgers aanhouden en fouilleren zonder dat er sprake is van verdenking van een misdrijf. Als je in het Verenigd Koninkrijk meedoet aan een vreedzame demonstratie kun je dus al gecontroleerd worden door de politie.

Daarnaast mogen ze je online volgen en monitoren, als je online je politieke mening geeft of simpelweg een actie zegt te steunen. Ook zijn de strafmaten flink omhoog gegaan: tijdens protesten van Just Stop Oil werden in Londen honderden mensen opgepakt, ook al was hun actie geweldloos en slechts licht verstorend. Nog steeds zitten tientallen mensen vast en zijn er forse veroordelingen van maandenlange celstraffen.

Voor wie mocht denken dat dit bij ons niet zo snel zal gebeuren: ook in Nederland probeert de politie burgers te ontmoedigen om te demonstreren. Dit heet het zogenaamde _chilling effect_ – door burgers online te volgen, door te infiltreren bij burgerbewegingen en door mensen thuis op te zoeken voorafgaand aan een demonstratie hoopt de politie een afschrikwekkend effect te veroorzaken.

Dat burgers op straat kunnen demonstreren als ze het ergens niet mee eens zijn, is echter een fundamenteel onderdeel van een functionerende democratie. Dat recht moeten we koesteren. Niet alleen omdat hiermee geuite zorgen gedeeld kunnen worden, maar ook omdat vooruitgang niet vanzelf gaat. Het kiesrecht voor vrouwen, de achturige werkdag en het recht op een vrij weekend, maar ook iets algemeens als fietspaden; het zijn allemaal verworvenheden die we nu vanzelfsprekend vinden en die vaak enkel en alleen door (geweldloze) demonstraties tot stand zijn gekomen. 
*
Laatste redmiddel*

Voorstanders van het inperken van het demonstratierecht zouden kunnen zeggen dat de wetgever bang is voor radicalisering van burgers. Maar dat zegt vooral iets over onze overheid. Want wie bepaalt wat radicaal is? Klimaatactivisten zijn bijvoorbeeld van mening dat de overheid is geradicaliseerd – met haar structurele subsidies voor de fossiele industrie, terwijl deze wereldwijd door wetenschappers en economen worden gehekeld als contraproductief voor de energietransitie. Demonstreren en burgerlijke ongehoorzaamheid zijn hun laatste redmiddel om de overheid te dwingen de ergste gevolgen van de klimaatcrisis te beperken.

Het is daarom van het grootste belang dat het demonstratierecht in Nederland niet verder ingeperkt wordt. Niet alleen vanuit burgerlijk en democratisch perspectief, maar ook vanuit planetair, ja zelfs existentieel oogpunt. Een overheid die het tegengeluid van haar eigen burgers niet accepteert, laat zien dat ze blind en doof is voor argumenten. Onwelgevallige tegengeluiden worden monddood gemaakt. En daarmee wordt elk gesprek en de daaruit voortkomende mogelijke oplossing vroegtijdig en onrechtmatig afgekapt.

Ondanks het _chilling effect_ zal deze winter dus heet worden. En zonder voldoende klimaatbeleid wordt de zomer erna nog veel heter.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/12/11...ratie-a4151101

----------


## Revisor

David Icke woont via een videoscherm het kort geding bij over het inreisverbod dat de IND hem heeft opgelegd. De Britse antisemitische complotdenker wil dat het inreisverbod van tafel gaat. Rechts jurist Jeroen Pols, die hem vertegenwoordigt.  ANP

*Bekende hoogleraar ‘houdt hart vast’ na vonnis David Icke: ‘Gaan we nu ook allerlei FvD'ers vervolgen?’

De Britse complotdenker David Icke heeft terecht een inreisverbod voor Nederland gekregen van de Immigratie- en Naturalisatiedienst (IND). Het verbod om het Schengengebied binnen te komen wordt voorlopig niet opgeheven, besliste de rechtbank maandag. Hoogleraar Jan Brouwer (algemene rechtswetenschap) vindt dit een gevaarlijke ontwikkeling. ,,Het hek is nu van de dam.”

Sebastiaan Quekel/Binnenlandredactie* 19-12-22, 18:52 Laatste update: 19:06

Icke had een kort geding aangespannen om het veelbesproken inreisverbod van tafel te krijgen. De Brit zou op 6 november spreken op een demonstratie van antioverheidscoalitie Samen voor Nederland in Amsterdam.

Daags daarvoor werd hem voor twee jaar de toegang ontzegd tot het hele Schengengebied, inclusief Nederland. De Brit was al onderweg, maar maakte rechtsomkeert. Hij gaat in hoger beroep tegen het vonnis, laat jurist Jeroen Pols namens hem weten. ,,David zit zo goed als vast in Groot-Britanni. Hij kan bijna heel Europa niet in. Een schandelijke inbreuk op zijn bewegingsvrijheid.”

*Kritiek op vonnis

*Volgens de rechtbank mocht de staatssecretaris van Justitie en Veiligheid afgaan op rapporten van de politie en de Nationaal Cordinator Terrorismebestrijding en Veiligheid (NCTV), waarin stond dat de komst van Icke een potentile dreiging voor de openbare orde zou betekenen. Icke heeft daartegen bezwaar gemaakt, dat nog in behandeling is bij de staatssecretaris.

Hoogleraar Brouwer, verbonden aan de Rijksuniversiteit in Groningen, is diep teleurgesteld in het vonnis. ,,Ik hoop dat deze meneer in de bodemprocedure gecorrigeerd gaat worden, want dit is geen goede ontwikkeling”, zegt Brouwer. ,,Als we voortaan een smakeloze mening gaan scharen onder de verstoring van de openbare orde, dan mogen heel wat mensen zich zorgen gaan maken.”

 Als we voortaan een smakeloze mening gaan scharen onder de verstoring van de openbare orde, dan mogen heel wat mensen zich zorgen gaan maken
Jan Brouwer, hoogleraar algemene rechtswetenschap
Zo zijn er bijvoorbeeld volgens Brouwer veel mensen binnen Forum voor Democratie die dezelfde theorien aanhangen als Icke. ,,Gaan we die dan ook allemaal vervolgen? Ik houd mijn hart vast voor wat er komen gaat. Je gooit hiermee de deur wagenwijd open.” Brouwer benadrukt geen fan te zijn van de ‘onzinnige uitspraken’ van Icke. ,,Maar daar gaat het hier helemaal niet over. Het gaat over de vrijheid van meningsuiting.” Met dit vonnis geeft de voorzieningenrechter blijk van weinig vertrouwen te hebben in ‘het vermogen van de bevolking zinnige en totaal onzinnige gedachten van elkaar te kunnen scheiden’, aldus Brouwer.

Universitair hoofddocent Berend Roorda en hoogleraar Jon Schilder delen dezelfde visie. ‘Het zou van politieke moed hebben getuigd als de Nederlandse autoriteiten duidelijk hadden gecommuniceerd dat in een democratische rechtsstaat als de onze zelfs personen met verwerpelijke ideen zoals David Icke gebruik mogen maken van hun vrijheid van meningsuiting en demonstratievrijheid’, schrijven ze in een gezamenlijk betoog.
*
Schoonfamilie*

Icke voerde aan dat hij de kerstdagen bij zijn schoonfamilie in Nederland wil doorbrengen, en vroeg de rechtbank daarom om het inreisverbod voor die periode te schorsen. Maar het belang van de openbare orde weegt zwaarder dan zijn eigen belang, aldus de rechter.

Volgens jurist Jeroen Pols, die Icke bijstaat, vormt het inreisverbod ‘een ontoelaatbare inmenging van het demonstratierecht en de vrijheid van meningsuiting’. Hier gaat de rechtbank niet in mee. ,,Het ontzeggen van de toegang tot het Schengengebied is de enige effectieve manier om de komst van Icke naar Nederland te voorkomen”, aldus de rechter.

*Reptielen

*Icke is de verspreider van een complottheorie die beweert dat de mensheid heimelijk geregeerd wordt door buitenaardse reptielen die zich voordoen als mensen. Volgens critici zijn de reptielen een metafoor voor een (deels Joodse) elite.

De voorzieningenrechter oordeelt dat de staatssecretaris Icke niet ten onrechte beschouwt als een verspreider van complottheorien. ,,Zoals Icke in zijn bezwaarschrift vermeldt, is de kern van de boodschap die hij verspreidt dat de huidige politici en beleidsmakers systematisch misdrijven plegen door de rechtsstaat uit te hollen en een pandemie fingeerden om een agenda door te drukken en de bevolking te onderwerpen aan medische experimenten. Het is precies dit soort gedachtegoed waar de NCTV voor waarschuwt in zijn dreigingsanalyses.”

Het weren van een deelnemer aan een manifestatie verdraagt zich volgens Roorda en Schilder ‘op geen enkele wijze met de kern van de in het geding zijnde grondrechten’. ‘Het is aan een organisatie om te bepalen wie er op de sprekerslijst staan en wat het onderwerp van hun voordracht is’, schrijven ze in hun betoog. ‘Volgens de brief van de staatssecretaris was de maatregel nodig om de democratische rechtsorde te beschermen. Het tegendeel is echter gebeurd.’

*Hoger beroep

*Jurist Jeroen Pols, die Icke tijdens de zitting vertegenwoordigde, vindt de uitspraak ‘verbijsterend’. ,,We hebben te maken met een gedachtepolitie. Kennelijk mag je in dit land niet langer zeggen wat je vindt of denkt.” Icke gaat in hoger beroep. ,,Hij heeft alleen maar een uitnodiging voor een demonstratie aanvaard, en vervolgens mag hij bijna heel Europa niet in. We moeten ons met z'n allen realiseren hoe ver dit eigenlijk gaat.”

Het weren van David Icke gaat niet over het recht op vrijheid van demonstratie, maar om de toepassing van inreisregels voor het Schengengebied, zegt Wim Voermans, hoogleraar staatsrecht. ,,Iemand die een gevaar voor de openbare orde vormt kan de toegang tot Nederland (meer in het algemeen het Schengengebied) worden ontzegd. Die regels zijn terecht en correct toegepast volgens de rechter. Aan de vraag of er strijd is met de Grondwet kom je niet toe: als gezegd, deze beslissing (het inreisverbod, red.) gaat niet over het demonstratierecht of de vrijheid van meningsuiting. Het is een ordemaatregel.”

Volgens het CIDI zetten de toespraken van Icke aan tot ‘haat en uitholling van onze rechtsorde’. ‘Dat zullen we nooit accepteren. CIDI zal, waar die toespraken ook plaatsvinden, altijd een duidelijk tegengeluid organiseren’, schrijft de organisatie vandaag op Twitter. ‘Er is in Nederland geen plaats voor mensen die haat uitdragen en daarmee polarisatie voeden.’


https://www.ad.nl/binnenland/bekende...lgen~ac073968/

----------

